# Pictures of Fallen New Pup 7 months old



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, I know its been well over a week but here are pictures of Fallen


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

How beautiful Fallen is! I can see his color changing. It will be interesting to see how he looks when her color clears.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Very pretty dog, is it blue or silver?


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

On his papers it says he's a blue, but he maybe a silver, its a guessing game. His mom has silver on her legs and muzzle and is blue on the rest of her body his dad is coal black. All I know is that I love him very much, he is different from all the other dogs I've ever had. Today when we went to the dog park, I met a guy who had a 11 month old white standard poodles and he asked me how old was he and I told him he was 7 months, he said he's going to be big. I just laughed. I always thought of poodles as being a foofoo dog, but I'm learning that thats not true. Even though I've had him for just a couple of weeks, he has learned a lot of new things. He's very smart.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Your lighting shows different colors. There are a few that look really silver and then a couple he looks blue. Which picture is a truer color to him?


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Oh!! He is beautiful!

p*


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*


itzfoxfire58 said:



On his papers it says he's a blue, but he maybe a silver, its a guessing game. His mom has silver on her legs and muzzle and is blue on the rest of her body his dad is coal black. All I know is that I love him very much, he is different from all the other dogs I've ever had. Today when we went to the dog park, I met a guy who had a 11 month old white standard poodles and he asked me how old was he and I told him he was 7 months, he said he's going to be big. I just laughed. I always thought of poodles as being a foofoo dog, but I'm learning that thats not true. Even though I've had him for just a couple of weeks, he has learned a lot of new things. He's very smart.

Click to expand...

*He will either be a very light blue or silver (nice platinum since he is so light now at his very young age).
Regardless of color he is a great qualitly dog and pretty to boot.

Foo Foo dogs , Heck NO WAY.. These standards can at times outrun a whippet, they are what I call a dog for all season. They excell in the conformation ring, in obedience in agility, tracking scent, herding you name it.. they do it all and they do it well.

You know what they say, poodles rule and the rest drool.. 

Enjoy your dog, he is beautiful !


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Ollie:

I am inclined to think he will clear to platinum / silver.

Take a look at the photo of him stacked with his face toward you, look at his front and rear legs, you will note a marked clearing to platinum from the pasterns to the elbows... Let me know if you can see it. 

I have a feeling given he is so light now, and the fact that his lower extremities are starting to clear to platinum that he will be a silver. 

If this dog was over 12-14 mos. and still sporting this shade to his coat I may rethink my assumption, but given his very young age and seeing that his front and rear legs are starting to clear .. make me believe he will be a nice platinum silver. 

I could be wrong though.. My expertise is in blacks and white with the occasional blue, which by the way, has turned out to be a silver to my huge surprise, I have never bred a silver but Baldr, Lisa's boy whom I have always labelled blue, is totally silver now at 3 years old.. 

Go figure.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Olie said:


> Your lighting shows different colors. There are a few that look really silver and then a couple he looks blue. Which picture is a truer color to him?




The bottom portion of him is silver and his top not has silver, black and brownish color, the rest of his body is blue. Go figure LOL


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> He will either be a very light blue or silver (nice platinum since he is so light now at his very young age).
> Regardless of color he is a great qualitly dog and pretty to boot.
> 
> Foo Foo dogs , Heck NO WAY.. These standards can at times outrun a whippet, they are what I call a dog for all season. They excell in the conformation ring, in obedience in agility, tracking scent, herding you name it.. they do it all and they do it well.
> ...



Thank you, I will, today was the first day I really knew he could fly.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> Ollie:
> 
> I am inclined to think he will clear to platinum / silver.
> 
> ...



"I notice that and I see he is starting to change a little, well we will see in about 2 weeks. I spoke to the groomer today and they said that usually a Poodle should be cut down at least 3 times a year. She said this will bring out his coat. She showed me her 7 year old standard poodle, he was gorgeous."


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> "I notice that and I see he is starting to change a little, well we will see in about 2 weeks. I spoke to the groomer today and they said that usually a Poodle should be cut down at least 3 times a year. She said this will bring out his coat. She showed me her 7 year old standard poodle, he was gorgeous."






I would be very curious to see what color he turns out.. can you please post occasional photos of your boy..


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> I would be very curious to see what color he turns out.. can you please post occasional photos of your boy..


"I sure will, probably his next cut"


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

looking forward to them.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, I thought I could wait 2 weeks NOT, took him to the groomers and had him cut, the excuse I told myself was that I had to much to do today and it would be easier if I took him to the groomers LOL. So now he looks more silver, maybe hard to tell from the pictures on my phone. I will also include a picture of his mom first picture the last picture of the black one is his father


----------



## geriluis (Mar 31, 2013)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> Okay, I thought I could wait 2 weeks NOT, took him to the groomers and had him cut, the excuse I told myself was that I had to much to do today and it would be easier if I took him to the groomers LOL. So now he looks more silver, maybe hard to tell from the pictures on my phone. I will also include a picture of his mom first picture the last picture of the black one is his father


Do you happen to have any pictures of Fallen now? Is he fully grown into his coat, was it all silver? I was looking through the photos today and he is just so gorgeous, you should post pics from when he was a pup to now to show the color change, I would so appreciate it, as I have a spoo born black, turning blue (?) he is only 21 weeks old and I am curious how he will turn out! Thanks! Hope all is well with you and you beautiful poodle


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Photos 4 & 7*

I really like photo #4 (such a cute tongue!) and #7 (soft eyes). Fallen is such a beautiful boy. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

geriluis said:


> Do you happen to have any pictures of Fallen now? Is he fully grown into his coat, was it all silver? I was looking through the photos today and he is just so gorgeous, you should post pics from when he was a pup to now to show the color change, I would so appreciate it, as I have a spoo born black, turning blue (?) he is only 21 weeks old and I am curious how he will turn out! Thanks! Hope all is well with you and you beautiful poodle


He hasn't fully cleared yet, I had him shaved all the way down about a month ago. Some parts of his body are a light silver to a gun metal silver then, I notice that now some parts of his body looks really dark. I don't get it, but when I part his air the part closes to his skin is really light, maybe he needs a little more time, but he will be 3 in November LOL. If you look under the rainbow thread "Silvers" you can see pictures of him and pictures of other poodles. I have posted a few recent pictures for you to see. ENJOY !!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> I really like photo #4 (such a cute tongue!) and #7 (soft eyes). Fallen is such a beautiful boy. HerdingStdPoodle


Thank you, number seven is his father (last picture) LOL


----------

